# What colour is my cob mare?



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Have you got any photos of her?


----------



## ShellbeeXLittleB (Jan 28, 2013)

how do you put pics on?


----------



## ShellbeeXLittleB (Jan 28, 2013)

go onto my horses, and click on 'Heidi'. that's her x


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The photo is pretty bad for judging colour, but from that picture, I would say fading black.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with Chiilaa. There's nothing you can do for the patch that has faded other than waiting for it to grow back. Part of the problem is also bleaching from sweat.


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

you could always dye the hair to be even but it may go against the breed rule but if not doing breed class you can just make sure it is horse safe


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Swampy said:


> you could always dye the hair to be even but it may go against the breed rule but if not doing breed class you can just make sure it is horse safe


I hope this was a joke and that you were not serious.

Lizzie


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I hope this was a joke and that you were not serious.
> 
> Lizzie


I've heard of lots of people dyeing tails and such, not sure that dyeing the body is any sillier


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Manes and tails, are quite a bit different, than trying to dye the body, wouldn't you agree? 

Certainly, the OP could clip the entire horse, so that everything would look the same. Many to so before an in-hand/halter show, some time before the event.

However, I doubt trying to dye a part of a horse in full coat, would ever be successful. The hair of a horse, is seldom exactly the same from the root to the tip. 

Lizzie


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

there is a product available in australia to dye the body hair of horses it does get quite expensive thou. Show Pony Colour - Horse Colouring, Horse Dye


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

this is how the product is put on


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think its unethical to dye a horse's coat for showing...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I think its unethical to dye a horse's coat for showing...


I agree with this. I watched a girl dye her boss's black horse because it was sunfaded. The mare was kicking and pawing and trying to bite her sides for the entire 45 minutes she had to have it in - you can't tell me it didn't irritate her skin at all :-(


----------



## ShellbeeXLittleB (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't have enough money to buy hair dye, will she be okay for in-hand? x

oh and ps chizzaa? WELL DONE :clap:fftopic:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

When my Black bay mare sun fads i buy Quick Black shampoo. it will turn your hands blue, but it dose not bother my mare. It takes several uses to fix the fading but it dose not irradiate (and it helps keep the dust from sticking to her lol). They have that brand for horses of all colors, it puts a UV protection into the coat to protect it against further fading, as well as conditioning it. My mare feels like silk after. I dont show but I hate when she turns into a chocolate bay when she is BLACK lol.

Quic Black Shampoo - Shampoos & Cleansers from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dying is probably the wrong idea here. Not onlycould you not guarentee the color would be the same but also horses coats are not just one solid color.plusyounever know how your horses skin could react to it.

There ARE however horse shampoo that merely help bring out the natural colors and prevent fading etc.


----------



## ShellbeeXLittleB (Jan 28, 2013)

_YAY WELL DONE thanks x_


----------

